# My new ewe additions



## L J (Apr 13, 2015)

These little ladies are Barbados Katahdin cross. 3 months old. I'll bring them home in 2 weeks.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Aww! Cute! The white one reminds me of my goat Latte! Congrats!!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 14, 2015)

Cute


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 14, 2015)

Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 14, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## L J (Apr 14, 2015)

BlessedWithGoats said:


> Aww! Cute! The white one reminds me of my goat Latte! Congrats!!


HA, my sister said it looks like a goat. I've always thought that of the Barbados.


----------



## Godsgrl (Apr 14, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 14, 2015)

L J said:


> HA, my sister said it looks like a goat. I've always thought that of the Barbados.


Aww!  She's so cute!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 14, 2015)

Very nice


----------

